# Kontiki 645



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Sold my american rv and all being well should be picking up a 2003 Kontiki 645  . Seems well built , certainly looks very smart . 8) Any common faults or niggles that i should look out for on this model ? 

Cheers Mark


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mark
I don't know whether to say congratulations on selling the Thor or not :lol:  :lol:  :?: :?: 

Hope to see you around in your new toy though mate :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*645*

Hi

Assuming the layout is similar to the 2006 model, (U shapre rear lounge, forward kitchen etc, Luton bunk) it looks a cracking van to me.

I was going to get one but opted for the 665 with the fixed rear bed.

Too new to establish niggles other than weighing in at 4000kg, the AA do not seem to want to be involved with any breakdown/emergency situation.

Under fllor storage is good, quiet to drive and there is a small locker for hosepipes, cables etc etc

I am on the maiden voyage at the weekend so will report back!

Rapide561


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We have an older Bessacarr 695 which is basically the same thing but with an extra dinette up front (and slightly smaller kitchen). That rear U-shaped lounge is the business - really, really comfortable for just sogging around or entertaining.

Ours is eight years old, has done nearly 69,000 miles with three previous owners and doesn't have a thing wrong with it.

I think you've made a great choice and will love your new Kon-Tiki.


----------

